# Where Can I Buy A Sink Seal?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

The seal around the sink in the kitchen area is perished in a few places. Have had a quick look, but cannot find a site which specialises in these seals. Can anyone give me some info, have tried O'Learys, e-bay, it is for a Swift Sundance 590 RS, pretty standard size i think.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening

Many stainless sinks are from Cramer or Smev, so try leisurespares.co.uk.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you not scrape out the old seal and use some clear sealant.

Use masking tape around the perimeter, squirt the sealant under the lip of the sink, tighten it down and using a wet soapy finger smooth or remove the excess, remove the tape and job done, if you prefer use a none setting mastic, but that's easier to use if you remover the sink..


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I used plumbers mait on our van sinks, very effective but messy if you are not careful.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Sink seal*

I am still trying to locate a sink seal, leisure spares did not even return my phone call, or e-mail, silicone is a bit of a challenge for me, anyone got any more ideas please


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I've just bought one for the Cramer sink in my Auto-Trail, direct from the factory, but the price was eye watering, almost as much as a new sink! If Swift will supply direct, it may be worth contacting them or going through a Swift dealer.

Try Magnum Motorhomes at Grimsby as well.

Roger


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe CAK Tanks. Worth a try!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

I have looked in to this further, and I have just searched for both the seals shown below on Leisurespares site as the Dometic part numbers were displayed and they are both available to me as I have access to Dometics parts system and I can arrange for Dometic to deliver to your door (usually overnight) without any carriage charges.

4071446597 1.77m £12.65inc in stock
4071445375 1.55m £17.42inc in stock

Let me know if you need any more help.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> I've just bought one for the Cramer sink in my Auto-Trail, direct from the factory, but the price was eye watering, almost as much as a new sink! If Swift will supply direct, it may be worth contacting them or going through a Swift dealer.
> 
> Try Magnum Motorhomes at Grimsby as well.
> 
> Roger


Good evening Roger,

I've just checked the Auto-Trail parts system which shows the following seal as attached showing a retail price of £53.58+ VAT (well it shows dealer price exc VAT but AT follow a set margin), plus carriage. I couldn't check your model specifically without a chassis or build number I'm afraid, this was taken from a 2010 Delaware. It's certainly eye watering.

I've checked Swifts parts system for a 2010 590RS which doesn't list the sink seal.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Sink Seal Wanted*

Hi, Chris, i am a bit confused now regarding the reply from Roger, i am looking at the profile of the seal that you were talking about and it is definately the right one, but omg the price, if that is the case i will have to think about the silicone option, may be Roger is thinking of something else, would be pleased to hear any more input you have, i will contact Swift just as an excercise, but i am not willing to pay that price, what a rip off


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening frenchfancy,

The price I provided in my reply to Roger was generated from the Auto-Trail parts system, as I was curious to see what price the manufacturers were likely to have offered these seals for.

If you refer to my previous post to this, you will note that I have provided the prices I can offer these seals for if I was to organise shipping direct from Dometics spares warehouse; much more sensible.

Please see post here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1403948.html#1403948

In my experience it's generally better to source spares without going to the motorhome manufacturer as they tend to be more expensive, although this is not always the case. The only exceptions to this is body panels and furniture which are manufacturer specific where you have no alternative.

Regards,
Chris


----------

